

Attack of the Kling-ons - bowietrousers
http://slashdot.org/topic/bi/attack-of-the-kling-ons/

======
cafard
'"an experiment in community, art, radical self-expression, and radical self-
reliance.” (None of these expressions really means anything, of course; they
are just bywords for self-indulgence at another person’s expense.)'

Ah. So who can I get to pay my way to Burning Man?

Badly overwritten.

------
peterwwillis
I love scathingly biased op-eds like this! You can tell he really enjoys
describing his loathe.

